# First nice 5ft Gar of the season



## YeagerSights

*Shot on 4/3/11 at 11:30 pm on the Colorado river. Diddnt have a scale but am guessing around 75lbs plus.*


----------



## Blastn & Castn

NICE , WERE AT ON THE RIVER


----------



## YeagerSights

We were about a mile north of Columbus out of the Columbus boat ramp


----------



## RATLTRAP

Awesome fish. Great job!


----------



## bowfishrp

Nice gar. Really want to put a scale on them because I have had 5fters that were only 40lbs. This time of year they SHOULD have eggs, but with NO floods this year they might have given up. Still a fish to be proud of! Congrats!


----------



## marshhunter

NICE!!


----------



## Ontherocks

Sweet shooting!


----------



## BRP74

*75 LBS ?*

_*You must be using Nathan's scale - LOL ! Your scale is still up here in Livinston - bring the Air Boat this Friday & lets go shoot some real 75 lbs. gars - found a new spot ! Don't forget the Jager ! ! ! :texasflag :dance:*_


----------



## gar11

BRP74 said:


> _*You must be using Nathan's scale - LOL ! Your scale is still up here in Livinston - bring the Air Boat this Friday & lets go shoot some real 75 lbs. gars - found a new spot ! Don't forget the Jager ! ! ! :texasflag :dance:*_
> 
> View attachment 375037
> 
> 
> View attachment 375038


You don't have to post that cruel picture.


----------



## fishermayne

Good Job on the Gar and nice Pics. And "Gar11" this is a fishing board and is designed for people to post pictures of their catch. I enjoyed seeing the pictures of the giant gar, and if you did not then, maybe you should stick to the Sierra Club webpage. This is 2coolfishing and I thought the gar pictures were definitly 2cool. It is not your job to censor this site and if you don't like seeing pictures of dead fish then maybe you should start your own whinny liberal-tree hugging website and you can regulate what pictures get posted there.


----------



## gar11

fishermayne said:


> Good Job on the Gar and nice Pics. And "Gar11" this is a fishing board and is designed for people to post pictures of their catch. I enjoyed seeing the pictures of the giant gar, and if you did not then, maybe you should stick to the Sierra Club webpage. This is 2coolfishing and I thought the gar pictures were definitly 2cool. It is not your job to censor this site and if you don't like seeing pictures of dead fish then maybe you should start your own whinny liberal-tree hugging website and you can regulate what pictures get posted there.


Sorry,I just don't know why you have to stick an axe in the gar and take a picture of it just to make it look cool.


----------



## bowfishrp

X2 what fishermayne said!!!!


----------

